# Johns Hopkins info



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


Good to have a reputable info source


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2020)

This constantly updated map is posted as part of a reply in another Coronavirus thread. It's good that you've given it it's own thread Deb. When I first saw this about 3 or 4 days ago, there were only 114,000 or so cases worldwide. Within about 24 hours it had gone up to 128,000+. Watching the increasing numbers daily is remarkable.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2020)

I've got a great source for Texas if anyone want's it:

https://www.texastribune.org/2020/03/14/texas-counties-coronavirus-case-updates-and-what-we-know/


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

China and Iran's numbers case numbers and deaths are highly suspect.  Ditto the US on case numbers, but for a different reason.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 15, 2020)

Have a good friend that works for WHO in Geneva...it seems Switzerland had quit testing.  Just doing mitigation now at this stage of the outbreak.  

Think we will do more testing in the US and the numbers will get real ugly.  Our kids are driving down from Ohio...to stay with us for a couple weeks to "self isolate with us"...they flew this past week and said the planes were full. I've heard the virus is to spike here in the states the end of April.  Who knows, we'll see.  End of April is a long time away.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Have a good friend that works for WHO in Geneva...it seems Switzerland had quit testing.  Just doing mitigation now at this stage of the outbreak.
> 
> Think we will do more testing in the US and the numbers will get real ugly.  Our kids are driving down from Ohio...to stay with us for a couple weeks to "self isolate with us"...they flew this past week and said the planes were full. I've heard the virus is to spike here in the states the end of April.  Who knows, we'll see.  End of April is a long time away.


Where did you get the information re: the spike?


----------

